# another trio breeding



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

A while back another member had a trio of angel breeding. mine r doing it too. it is very cool. I am tempted to put them in a tank of thier own and experiment. unfortunatly they r laying their eggs on the glass so i cant move the eggs over with them. two spawn while 1 chases the other fish away then they switch off. Dave is coming over soon so hopefully he can get pics. at least then i can id them if i decide to keep the trio in thier own tank.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats Kathy! Looking fwd to seeing those pics. Hurry up Dave!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Is one of them a big smokey? I'm very close to having my new tank ready, I'll call you in a few days. Cheers Laurie


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats awesome congratz. I miss having angels


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry Laurie its a trio of koi and they r in the process of moving the eggs! this is the longest i have had eggs survive in a community tank except the batch a smokey pair managed to get to fry but was heavily planted. there r about 34-35 dwarf parrots and 12 other angels in with these guys. having a third on guard is very advantageous. i am gonna try and section them off somehow.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

here is one of the trio. i mucked up the other......will post in another window


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello I have a few Angles myself, quick question, how can you tell male from female???

Cheers.

Rob..


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

here is their eggies


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Rob. to tell you the truth I cant tell even after all this time. some say the males develope a slight hump on the nose others say there is a difference in the shape of the breeding tube. I know the baby angels used to dine on the daddy and not the mommy usually i can only tell when i see the female laying the sticky eggs.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

ahh ok,thanks for the info. I have a 3rd tank downstairs and i'm thinking of making it a Angel tank..

Cheers.
Rob..


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

if you need any tips on optimal breeding conditions just pm . I had a journal on the old forum but it got lost.


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

You always have luck with your angels breeding even in a busy tank. Come on...... you know you want..... to set up another tank for them.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are awesome Kathy!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

STANKYfish said:


> You always have luck with your angels breeding even in a busy tank. Come on...... you know you want..... to set up another tank for them.


well...........if i can get them to move the eggs onto sometihng other than the glass i would. I still have the 33 I moved them out of set up with about20 dwarf parrots and a huge rhino pleco but it would be easier to section off as is minimally decorated.


----------

